# Is my rescue dog part Pittbull?



## MyRescueDogRescuedMe (Feb 16, 2013)

So I rescued this dog about a year ago, and he's incredibly well behaved and a model dog citizen. He's never bitten anybody, dog or human, and I'm not worried about that ever happening, but I live in Maryland and they recently declared pitbulls an inherently dangerous breed (which skyrockets insurance prices and makes it harder to rent). So I'm curious, do you think he has pitbull in him? I personally think he is a Plott Hound Boxer Mix, but I've had many people tell me they are positive he's a pitbull (or at least part pitbull). Let me know what you think! I don't have any pictures saved on this computer, but I have a video of him up on youtube. The link is below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGr3vqtSnAA


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I could see people thinking he's part Pit Bull. He does look like he may have some bull breed in him. I see no Boxer.

He is SUPER friggin' cute, btw.. and looks like a sweetie.


----------



## MyRescueDogRescuedMe (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks!! I absolutely LOVE Pit Bulls and once I'm a homeowner it'll definitely be the next dog I rescue. The discrimination is so ridiculous though, one of my neighbors in the building is constantly harassing me about my dog because he thinks he's a pit (mind you he's probably the most quiet dog in the building, the whining in the video is about the loudest he gets). He told me that my dog will turn on me randomly and promised that if he was running loose in the building he would "take care of him". Haha it's pretty ironic that this pitbull hater is more aggressive than any pitbull I've ever encountered


----------



## BoxerBabe (Feb 16, 2013)

I think hes probly a shepherd hound mix but he could be more then 2 breeds


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

I don't see much in the way of pit bull in him. It could be there but it doesn't seem predominate. Perhaps you could get a DNA test that would remove some doubt on the issue. If it shows no pit bull then you can use that as proof for when you rent. Some not-so-bright people think almost any short haired muscular dog with a square face is a pit bull.

The behavior on the video reminds me of hound behavior I've seen. A friend of mine's beagle mix would howl and whine certain songs and another friend's hound mix would act like that when a certain person's name was mentioned.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

bgmacaw said:


> I don't see much in the way of pit bull in him. It could be there but it doesn't seem predominate. Perhaps you could get a DNA test that would remove some doubt on the issue. If it shows no pit bull then you can use that as proof for when you rent. Some not-so-bright people think almost any short haired muscular dog with a square face is a pit bull.
> 
> The behavior on the video reminds me of hound behavior I've seen. A friend of mine's beagle mix would howl and whine certain songs and another friend's hound mix would act like that when a certain person's name was mentioned.


DNA tests are a crock. They are not accurate. Don't waste your money on one, OP.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

There's not really any way to say a rescue dog _doesn't_ have any pit bull type (which is kind of a broad category) dog in his lineage but that dog doesn't scream APBT at all to me. Pit bull types abound and I've seen mixes which NO ONE would guess were part bully breed if they hadn't seen the mom (such as a long haired, tri-color, spitting image of an Aussie dog whose father obviously had the dominant genes)

I'd probably tell everyone he's a Mountain Cur/Boxer mix and leave it at that.


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

Tainted said:


> DNA tests are a crock. They are not accurate. Don't waste your money on one, OP.


The point isn't that it's accurate, but that it would show that the dog in question wasn't a pit bull (provided the test came out that way). People tend to believe DNA evidence. This may be key to the OP renting an apartment or getting around local restrictions.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

bgmacaw said:


> The point isn't that it's accurate, but that it would show that the dog in question wasn't a pit bull (provided the test came out that way). People tend to believe DNA evidence. This may be key to the OP renting an apartment or getting around local restrictions.


The way you said it, I thought you suggested it to help the OP determine what his/her dog was, because you thought they actually worked.

That could work for some, I suppose.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

That video is killing me.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

What did the rescue label him as? A Hound-Shepherd mix? A Boxer-Plott hound mix? If your neighbor keeps bugging you about your dog just show her the adoption papers. "See it says he is a (insert mix here that isn't a Pit Bull)!" Thats about as official as you could get with a rescue dog. Its all a guessing game. There are several dogs at the shelter by me that I could probably label as at least a Pit Bull type dog but someone else might label a Boxer-Hound mix with a pinch of Greyhound and maybe a little Husky.


----------

